# Andrew Bogut works out for Milwaukee....



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

6/21/05
_from jsonline.com:_



> St. Francis - Andrew Bogut prides himself on his knowledge of the National Basketball Association. So when the potential top pick in the upcoming draft was asked to name the Milwaukee Bucks' lineup, the 7-foot, 254-pound center had little problem.
> 
> "T.J. (Ford), Michael Redd, Desmond Mason, Joe Smith and me," Bogut said with a perfect deadpan.





> "They don't have a true center, and I can establish that," Bogut said. "A guy like Michael Redd, I can find him open a lot; I can hit him with good passes on back cuts or flashing to the basket. Or the high fliers like Des Mason and Joe Smith, I'd love to play with those guys. And T.J. Ford is lightning-quick like Tony Parker."





> "Andrew's biggest asset is his ability to step in and play right away because of his international experience and what he's done up to this point in his career," Harris said. "He said he's taken two weeks off in the last three years, and to me that says a lot."
> 
> Bogut got a two-day tour of Milwaukee after arriving Sunday night. He ordered ravioli at Giovanni's Restaurant for dinner Sunday, and he woke up early Monday to visit the Hillside Boys & Girls Club and meet with Kohl.
> 
> ...


*Link *


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

-jsonline.com, bucks.com


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I cant wait to see Bogut on the Bucks. I realy think they are a playoff team next season with him in the lineup, and a possible contender if they keep their key pieces around. Will be exciting to watch the Bucks next season. I just hope Bogut puts on some weight.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

You've to love how he is immediately pointing out how good TJ, Redd, Mase, Smith and himself looks. Other guys will be thinking "how the hell do I get rid of the man, so I can be the man..." This guy's head is firmly on his shoulders.

I look forward to getting my Bucks jersey.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

IMO....Ford and Bogut in 2 years (maybe less) will be the Parker/Duncan of the East...Bogut even pointed that out when describing TJ....

I love both players, but I will be disapointed if we don't pick this guy.....

GregOstertag....I am looking forward to one too ... :banana:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good, now all the Bucks need to do is try to sign Vladimir Radmanovic and turn him into a rich man's Peja (which is what he can be). I'm tired of his talents being wasted, but in this offense, man he'd be good. 

I'm praying for it to happen. Remember Radman is No. 3 on my favorite players list (behind the Kobester and Ben Gordon, although he's more like 1c.)


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> Good, now all the Bucks need to do is try to sign Vladimir Radmanovic and turn him into a rich man's Peja (which is what he can be). I'm tired of his talents being wasted, but in this offense, man he'd be good.
> 
> I'm praying for it to happen. Remember Radman is No. 3 on my favorite players list (behind the Kobester and Ben Gordon, although he's more like 1c.)


I like the idea of Radman....but I really like what Dez brings at the SF position...his slashing ability his awesome, and that ability will be emphasized with Bogut dropping dimes to him....

RadMan is a great marksman (like Peja), where we already have Redd.....VladRad's size would create matchup problems, but I don't think he posseses the great slashing ability that would be so important in our offense with Bogut....


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Have you got the cap room to sign both Redd and Radman (20 mil)? That team would be like the new... uh, good team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Radman's slashing? He's a terrific slasher. See just because the Sonics use him in an inferior way, doesn't mean he's some standstill shooter. My comparison for Radman has always been a young rich man's Robert Horry. He is a better shooter, dunker, athlete, everything. 

He's one of the most underrated players in the NBA. The gifts to be an all-star (perennially).


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Have you got the cap room to sign both Redd and Radman (20 mil)? That team would be like the new... uh, good team.


Yes...we probably would have enough $$$ to sign Redd and Radman....we probably would sign RadMan first, and then go over the cap (if needed) to sign Redd, Zaza, and Gadz.....we wouldn't be THAT far over the cap, so hopefully Senator Kohl is willing...

That team would look like this.....

PG: TJ Ford/ Mo Williams
SG: Michael Redd/ #36 overall
SF: VladRad/ Dez Mason (6th Man..awesome)
PF: Joe Smith/ Zaza Pachulia
C: Andrew Bogut/ Dan Gadzuric 

Wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Yes...we probably would have enough $$$ to sign Redd and Radman....we probably would sign RadMan first, and then go over the cap (if needed) to sign Redd, Zaza, and Gadz.....we wouldn't be THAT far over the cap, so hopefully Senator Kohl is willing...
> 
> That team would look like this.....
> 
> ...


In this lineup, TJ pushes, Redd, Mason, Radman and Joe run the floor.

In the halfcourt, TJ stops at the hash mark, passes to Bogut who works at the high post, Joe Smith rubs Redd off a weakside screen, Radman is on the strong side and you have a spread offense in Kings style quite easily.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> Radman's slashing? He's a terrific slasher. See just because the Sonics use him in an inferior way, doesn't mean he's some standstill shooter. My comparison for Radman has always been a young rich man's Robert Horry. He is a better shooter, dunker, athlete, everything.
> 
> He's one of the most underrated players in the NBA. The gifts to be an all-star (perennially).


If we can get him at a reasonable price, I would be all for it...but right now, we have Dez that can do a more than adequate job for the time being. 

When Joe Smith and Calvin Booth come off the books, then I think we should go and look for a huge SF signing, considering there will always be good ones on the market, and in 2 years, with the foundation of Ford/Redd/Bogut, we would be able to afford to max one out, and by that time, Ford, Redd, and Bogut will hopefully be a well oiled machine, probably one piece away from being a true contender (Superstar SF)....


But, if he would be a 5-6 million dollar a year signing, I would love it....How much $$$ do you think VladRad will command this offseason...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> In this lineup, TJ pushes, Redd, Mason, Radman and Joe run the floor.
> 
> In the halfcourt, TJ stops at the hash mark, passes to Bogut who works at the high post, Joe Smith rubs Redd off a weakside screen, Radman is on the strong side and you have a spread offense in Kings style quite easily.


Great point...RadMan would give us awesome versitility, given the fact that he can play the 4....think of this running offense....I disagree about Joe being in it...think Gadzuric:

Ford, Redd, Mason, Radman, and Gadzuric....WOW....

The Kings example is a great one for our halfcourt sets, which I am all for.....

Point is, with the depth that we have, we can run both styles beautifully, and would be able to beat teams many different ways....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd say, Radman is worth 7+ million, but I think he'd take 5 million just with raises and the full 5 years (with a player option, provided he breaks out, which i think he would). He's worth it IMO.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> I'd say, Radman is worth 7+ million, but I think he'd take 5 million just with raises and the full 5 years (with a player option, provided he breaks out, which i think he would). He's worth it IMO.


In that situation....I would love it....that would still give us cap flexability when Smith and Booth come off the books.

I also think that Bogut and VladRad would be a good combo on and off the court, much like Peja and Vlade with the Kings....


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Q & A with Andrew Bogut

*How did the workout with the Bucks go?*
I think it went pretty well. I didn’t shoot the ball like I would have liked, but I think all of the facets of my game were fine. I think they saw some things they didn’t think I could do, like getting up and down the court and my vertical leap was pretty much on par with Marvin Williams. And people always say he’s very athletic, so … I showed them that I could jump and that I could get down the court.

*A lot of fans are curious as to what number you would pick if you came to *Milwaukee, seeing as how your traditional #4 is a retired number in Milwaukee.
I honestly haven’t thought about it one bit. I just heard about it the other day and I’m not going to think about it until I’m drafted. It’d be like saying I need to look for a house in Milwaukee today. I’m not going to do that, certainly. So I want to know where I’m going to be at before I start thinking about that.

*Speaking of Milwaukee, have you been here before?*
I was here for about four days during the NCAA Tournament. And one of my good friends is from Milwaukee. I like it. I like the smaller cities. I’m not a big fan of going to the bigger cities, but you often have no choice. I haven’t really been out yet in the city, but I’ve been to a few restaurants and have liked what I’ve seen.

*One fan wrote in and wanted to know what parts of your game you're trying to improve. Are there any specific aspects?*
Not really. I think all aspects of my game need improvement for me to be a more perfect player. There’s not just one thing I’m going to be working on. NBA three-point shooting does come to mind. I know I can shoot it – though I didn’t shoot it that well today - and I know I want to incorporate it more into my game.

*What's it like being a possible #1 pick, with all of the media and fan hype?*
That’s why basketball is such a great game in the States. It wouldn’t be like this in Australia. It’s definitely exciting to be a part of it. At times it can be nerve-racking in a way just because there’s so much to get through, but that’s just part of the job.

*Now, you were born in Austraila, but you have Croatian ties?*
Yeah. I’ve never actually lived in Croatia, but my whole family is there. My sister and I are first generation Australians. We’ve been to Croatian schools and Croatian community clubs. So we’re basically half-and-half. I speak the Croatian language a little bit and my mom’s cooking is Croatian.

*Could you carry on a conversation with Toni Kukoc, a Croatian native?*
Probably for a little while. Some of it’s hard. There’s a lot of slang and other parts that I don’t know. And since I haven’t actually lived there, they speak too fast for me. But I could definitely carry on a conversation.

*We know you've been asked this hundreds of times before, but what kind of edge does having international experience give you?*
You’re playing against men. Fully-developed men that just want to pound you. That’s how you learn. I’ve played against NBA players, too. I’ve played against guys that have been all around the world playing in different leagues and trying to survive. It’s different than the American game. It’s just an experience that’s invaluable. You can’t get it in college or high school. And when you get to the NBA, you’re sort of ready for the banging around and intimidation factor and it doesn’t affect you as much. That’s why I think a lot of Europeans that come over here aren’t affected by the crowds that much.

*One fan asked if you like to compare yourself to any particular NBA player. Do you?*
I don’t really like to compare myself to anybody. *But I guess I’d like to be like a Tim Duncan-type player.* He’s fundamentally sound and very good at what he does.

*How much are you looking forward to your rookie NBA season?*
I’m looking forward to it. I can’t wait for it to start. I haven’t played a game since last spring, obviously. Just eager to get started and prove to people that I can play in this league. 

_-bucks.com_


----------

